# US Citizen marrying a German



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

Hi, I am a US Citizen and I am engaged to a German national, and we plan to marry here in the US, since it is a lot easier than marrying in Germany. Since Germany is part of the visa waiver program she can visit any time. She will come here so we can marry, but we don't intend on staying here, we are moving to Germany, so I would not be seeking residence for her. Is it legal if we marry in the US while she is visiting?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, perfectly legal.


----------



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

Crawford said:


> Yes, perfectly legal.


Thanks. I was looking at the requirements to get a marriage license here in Maryland, and it said you need to know your social security number. I have one, but how is my fiance supposed to have one if she is German?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Call the courthouse and verify requirents for marriage with non-citizen.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

dcasarrubias said:


> Thanks. I was looking at the requirements to get a marriage license here in Maryland, and it said you need to know your social security number. I have one, but how is my fiance supposed to have one if she is German?


HI,

I know for a lot of places it's a requirement for the USC to put their SSN. Of course your fiance won't have so depending on where you get married you leave it blank or put not United States Citizen.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes you can marry on a VW ..but must leave after time given 

Get a german immigration lawyer their systen is quite complex

you only need a ssn if you have one 
ensure you get the marrige document postille


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis - as long as you have the appropriate documentation it is no problem in Germany. I do not understand why OP thinks it is difficult to start with.


----------



## sailor 1986 (Jun 18, 2013)

I do not know about the law in MD, but here in NYC, SSN is not required. You must have proper identification to get married. Check with your City Clerk.... Here is what you need in NYC...


Contact the City Clerks Office 

Proper Identification 

We accept eight forms of identification for most of the services we provide. Expired identification is not accepted.
•Driver License with photograph (from the United States of America or any of its territories)
•Non-Driver Identification Card with photograph (from the United States of America or any of its territories)
•Learner Permit with photograph (from the United States of America or any of its territories)
•Active United States Military Identification Card
•Passport
•United States Certificate of Naturalization (good for 10 years after date of issue)
•United States Permanent Resident Card
•United States Employment Authorization Card

If you do not possess any of the above forms of identification, you may contact the Legal Bureau of the Office of the City Clerk in person or by writing to:

Office of the City Clerk
Legal Bureau
141 Worth Street
New York, NY 10013


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Sailor 1986,

Every state has different requirements. So I agree OP needs to find out what they are where he wants to marry. But I have seen SSN a requirement for the USC before. Again doesn't mean you have to have a number. It just means if you have a number you must put it down on your application for a marriage license.


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

It's a lot easier getting married in Germany if you're planning on staying there, just saying. You've got, I believe, 90 days to register your address and get your residence permit, which is also simple...you'll have to do it either way if you're wanting to move there. After that you can go to the town hall and set up the wedding. You'll need your birth certificate and a single status certificate signed by a notary...both with apostilles and translated.

I moved in Jan. '11 and we were married by July of that year. We could've been married by March or April if we had wanted, but our guests from the US couldn't travel 'til then.


----------

